# Information about Pescara - Schools, Rent, etc.



## dgeorge

My family and I are considering a possible move to the Pescara area of Abruzzo. I was wondering if anyone here is based there and could share some information. My son is 9 years old, so we would need to put him in a school there. Any recommendations? Also, what are the rental accommodations like in the area...types, cost, etc. Any information folks could share would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## pudd 2

dgeorge said:


> My family and I are considering a possible move to the Pescara area of Abruzzo. I was wondering if anyone here is based there and could share some information. My son is 9 years old, so we would need to put him in a school there. Any recommendations? Also, what are the rental accommodations like in the area...types, cost, etc. Any information folks could share would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Dave


hi do you mean the region of pescara , which would be like a county in england ,or near the town of pescara


----------



## sheilamarsco

there is a company run by two americans who deal with all matters relating to relocation to abruzzo if you would like a contact pm me.


----------



## dgeorge

pudd 2 said:


> hi do you mean the region of pescara , which would be like a county in england ,or near the town of pescara


Near the town of Pescara or in any of the towns nearby. That is one of the regions we are considering. Thanks!


----------



## dgeorge

*Private Message*



sheilamarsco said:


> there is a company run by two americans who deal with all matters relating to relocation to abruzzo if you would like a contact pm me.


I am so new to this forum that I have yet to figure out how to send privates, but I am interested in the contact information you mentioned. I'll try to figure it out and send you a private message. Thanks!


----------



## pudd 2

dgeorge said:


> I am so new to this forum that I have yet to figure out how to send privates, but I am interested in the contact information you mentioned. I'll try to figure it out and send you a private message. Thanks!


i think you will find sending privates has a diferent meaning in some lingos 
but being serios if you click on shelas name you will get the choice of what to do pm or whatever


----------



## dgeorge

pudd 2 said:


> i think you will find sending privates has a diferent meaning in some lingos
> but being serios if you click on shelas name you will get the choice of what to do pm or whatever


Thanks. I am so new to the forum that the PM option was not available to me until just about an hours ago. Now it works just as you described. Thanks!


----------



## angieq

*Pescara rents and schools*



dgeorge said:


> My family and I are considering a possible move to the Pescara area of Abruzzo. I was wondering if anyone here is based there and could share some information. My son is 9 years old, so we would need to put him in a school there. Any recommendations? Also, what are the rental accommodations like in the area...types, cost, etc. Any information folks could share would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Dave


I think you would have to before specific as to the actual area you are thinking of moving to, Dave. For instance, I live in a mountain town 50km from Pescara city, and the rents are very cheap indeed and I know that rents in towns on the Adriatic coast are more than double those here. There is a lot of choice and a lot of properties available at the moment both to buy and to rent. Best come and look first I think, or if not possible come and rent for a while and have a look around. Cheers!


----------



## dgeorge

I think we'd want to be closer to Pescara itself to start with. We would rent for a while before picking a long term place to live.

This is all in theory. We just learned a few days ago about the problems for expats with respect to the IVIE tax. We own two small homes here in the US, one we live in and one my wife's mother lives in. If we have to pay taxes on both homes here and in again in Italy, as well as taxes on our bank accts in the US, etc., that might just kill the dream of moving to Italy altogether. We are still trying to figure out the IVIE regulations and how they will impact us....Any americans in your area can chime in on that?


----------



## angieq

Well, I understand your worry. I do not have any other property anywhere else, so I do not have that problem. There are many taxes here in Italy, there is the dreaded IMU at the moment which we have to pay twice a year - council tax and a rifiuti ( garbage ) tax too. I am a non resident so I pay more for electricity and water and IMU as well. Being non-resident might be an answer for you if the pperson who owns the houses in the US were a non resident and the other one were a resident. Only residents can buy cars for instance! It is all very complicated, as is the buying and selling of houses and the Italian laws on inheritance - you cannot just specify who will inherit! All things to be considered before you jump in! Good luck! - in some ways it would just be easier to come on an extended visit as much as your visas would allow - 3 months I think. I have a friend from the US here who comes twice a year for three months and can rent an apartment for less than €100 a week . She returns to the US and works and then comes back here again to enjoy Italian life hassle free and pays no Italian taxes of any kind! In the long run it might well be cheaper and certainly less trouble if you could see your way to doing that until you decide one way or the other... You could start by coming during your child's vacation this summer! Life inItaly I find just wonderful and relaxing, and everyone is so friendly and relational - you are right to want to come but you will have to face the full horror of Italian bureaucracy ( which is why I decided to actually come and live here and not be a tourist and I love it!). Forza! Just come with your eyes open, and be fully informed as far as you can...


----------



## dgeorge

That is one way to do it! For us though, it would be impossible. My wife has her dual citizenship (US/Italian), and our marriage is already recorded there. On top of that, our son would be registered in school in Italy. So, we will be residents any way you cut it. I think what we are going to do is carefully review the laws again, calculate the worst case tax burden if we go for a year, and set that money aside to be used in case we cannot get a credit for property taxes already paid in the US. We really want a year along experience with full immersion so we can determine if this will be a long term move for us in the future. 

Thanks for your post. It made me feel better.


----------



## angieq

Well you. Could put a positive spin on the whole thing and regard the taxes as helping Italy struggle out of the financial crisis it is in! Keep in touch if you want - I can show you my town here, which is very beautiful but cold in the internal put you I touch with people who can show you properties...


----------



## angieq

In the winter - correction!


----------



## dgeorge

We have pretty much resigned ourselves to the fact that will will probably being paying taxes in both the US and Italy as a result of the IVIE. There's not much we can do about it, except to accept it as the way it is. Thanks!


----------

